# Enthusiasts view



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

Opera as an art form is great because it has been around for so long. There are so many operas and so many singers. For as long as there have been recordings there have been opera singers who have recorded them. From Caruso to today so many artist have been recorded live or in studio. And every singer is different. Their voices are unique and so are the things that influenced them as artists. I'n a way I'm sad that I wasn't able to see any of my favorites live, but in the end I'm pleased. Because now in 2015 I can enjoy more than one hundred years of material. Many of them I can listen to for instance from Spotify. Earlier the material that I would be able to listen would have been much smaller than it is today. If I want to see an opera from the Met I don't have to go to the USA, but I can go to a movie theater or even watch it from my computer at home. In a way these are the perfect times for an opera enthusiast. Especially those whose budget is limited  

Don't you think so?


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I tend to agree with you.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The incredible thing is you can now purchase who operas on CD for a fraction of the cost of a ticket.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Diminuendo said:


> Opera as an art form is great because it has been around for so long. There are so many operas and so many singers. For as long as there have been recordings there have been opera singers who have recorded them. From Caruso to today so many artist have been recorded live or in studio. And every singer is different. Their voices are unique and so are the things that influenced them as artists. I'n a way I'm sad that I wasn't able to see any of my favorites live, but in the end I'm pleased. Because now in 2015 I can enjoy more than one hundred years of material. Many of them I can listen to for instance from Spotify. Earlier the material that I would be able to listen would have been much smaller than it is today. If I want to see an opera from the Met I don't have to go to the USA, but I can go to a movie theater or even watch it from my computer at home. In a way these are the perfect times for an opera enthusiast. Especially those whose budget is limited
> 
> Don't you think so?


I agree with you and many performances are streamed for free.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

DavidA said:


> The incredible thing is you can now purchase who operas on CD for a fraction of the cost of a ticket.


It is wonderful. With these cheap megaboxes, you can get MANY operas on CD for a fraction of the cost of a ticket. The collapse of the classical music CD market has had immense benefits for me personally because I'm getting to hear tons of things I never would have heard before....which paradoxically makes me want to get more of the full price stuff. Loss leaders exist for a reason, I guess.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Although I agree with you basically (well whaddya know!), and regularly enjoy HD productions in a movie theater near me and can enjoy streaming operas on you-tube, I still maintain that there is nothing that takes the place of that rush of excitement that comes with seeing an opera in-house. Seeing an opera up close and personal is just about the most fulfilling way I can think of to enjoy a production. And yes, it can be very costly but it is my magnificent obsession and as such I would rather drop my bucks on that luxury than anything else in the world I can think of. 
Life's too short.


----------



## DonAlfonso (Oct 4, 2014)

nina foresti said:


> Although I agree with you basically (well whaddya know!), and regularly enjoy HD productions in a movie theater near me and can enjoy streaming operas on you-tube, I still maintain that there is nothing that takes the place of that rush of excitement that comes with seeing an opera in-house. Seeing an opera up close and personal is just about the most fulfilling way I can think of to enjoy a production. And yes, it can be very costly but it is my magnificent obsession and as such I would rather drop my bucks on that luxury than anything else in the world I can think of.
> Life's too short.


I couldn't agree more. 
If you're lucky enough to live within travel distance of a decent opera company and are a student, or just young, or (sometimes) a senior there are often discounts available. Or if traveling where the state subsidises opera, esp eastern Europe, tickets can be quite cheap.
Whenever you get the chance don't waste the opportunity. There's nothing like it!


----------

